# Anavar on non training days



## Mrs63Vette (Sep 9, 2012)

I am taking anvar 10 mg daily.  There are a couple of days each week I can not make it to the gym do to work. Should I take the anvar on the days I do not work out?  Is taking it on these days wasting it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

I'm not an expert or really knowledgeable at all with the use of gear in women, but it would seem to me that you want stable levels in the blood to keep growth going. Take it daily IMO.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

^^^^^^^^^^ Bump this thread for input bros and sisters ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Mrs Vette needs some opinions ....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

I would say take it ED. It's just like taking dbol. On cycle I don't train Ed but if I'm running dbol I still take it Ed. Think of it like this, you don't grow when you're in the gym, you break down. You grow while your resting. You want whatever compound you're using in your body even while your resting. That's when the compound is maximizing growth.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

The question is a good one that I cannot answer. The half life (9-13 hours) is such that it doesn't remain stable in your system even if you are dosing ed. Of course, stability is over-rated IMO. Spikes are good for growth, and strength gains as well and a steady therapeutic type dose. 

Part of me wants to say take it ed to keep SOME measure of Var in your system. Another part of me wants to say that it is out of your system every 18-26 hours anyway so skip the days off and save the Var.

This is going to take someone smarter than me to figure out. Of course, the ugly half of this marriage (Me) would say "be your own guinea pig, try it both ways and see what works best for YOU". 

Now, cook me something to eat and iron my damn shirts woman....

I love you and I am kidding ... really.... just a joke ... man talk ... not at all serious, no disrespect intended, look, I'm sorry...I shouldn't have kidded like that... can we talk about this please?

Honey Bunches, sugar plumb, stud muffin,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2012)

Shoot Jenner a PM with the link to this. See what she says


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*



coltmc4545 said:


> I would say take it ED. It's just like taking dbol. On cycle I don't train Ed but if I'm running dbol I still take it Ed. Think of it like this, you don't grow when you're in the gym, you break down. You grow while your resting. You want whatever compound you're using in your body even while your resting. That's when the compound is maximizing growth.



Agreed - take ED IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*



Mrs63Vette said:


> I am taking anvar 10 mg daily.  There are a couple of days each week I can not make it to the gym do to work. Should I take the anvar on the days I do not work out?  Is taking it on these days wasting it?



1st off nice to met you and hello!

2ndly gains are made out of the gym not in it the gains come from food and rest so I would take daily.

We damage ourselves in the gym and the food with rest repairs the repair = gains.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

You're supposed to take anavar every day whether you work out or not. What's the dosage you're taking?


----------



## JOMO (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*



millgirl said:


> You're supposed to take anavar every day whether you work out or not. What's the dosage you're taking?



She wrote 10mg in the initial post.


----------



## Mrs63Vette (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

Okay thanks all for the advice I will continue taking it daily!


----------



## Mrs63Vette (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Anvar ?*

I love you too!


----------



## warnali (Apr 24, 2014)

hope all is doing great, need some help on an issue pls. ill make this short

thinking of running 40mg of ANAVABOL(anavar) per day with 250mg of TESTAVERON per week for the max of 8 weeks!!!!

can anyone tell me what am i looking at as results side effects and post cycle ?!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2014)

warnali said:


> hope all is doing great, need some help on an issue pls. ill make this short
> 
> thinking of running 40mg of ANAVABOL(anavar) per day with 250mg of TESTAVERON per week for the max of 8 weeks!!!!
> 
> can anyone tell me what am i looking at as results side effects and post cycle ?!!!



Please start your own thread


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 19, 2016)

Makes sense to keep it active and run it everyday.


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 24, 2016)

I take ed even on my non training days. When I'm on gear I like to train 6 days a week and only take of on Sundays to rest. On gear in my opinion u need less days of rest because your recovering faster. I'm probably wrong but it's just what my opinion is. Also take it ed to keep levels steady in your body. By not taking it on days you don't train is actually going to bring the drug levels in your body down way to much you want to keep them steady. I take it your a female since your only taking 10mg a day. I don't think they make just 5mg tabs in var unless your using a liquid. If they do or your using a liquid I would brake down that 10 in two dossage of 5mg a day one when u wake up and one before the gym if u train l8r in the day or 5mg 8 or 9 hours after the first dossage! Var only last 9 hours in the system. Just my opinion


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 22, 2021)

I run the hell out of Anavar and so does my wife. Almost every cycle. Both of us. You absolutely 100% take it on days you’re not hitting the gym. Do you still do abs and stretches on those days? I’m asking because my wife loves the pumps so on days we don’t go to the gym, we hit the bands pretty good. Full body. Abs and then we do some cardio but you def want the stability In blood levels. The best thing you can do is to treat it like birth control. Take it at the same time every day. My wife’s likes it right before bed. I prefer mine first thing at 430am fasted until breakfast at 8.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2021)

Dude OP hasn't been on the board in 8 years. I'm sure she'll be right over to answer


----------



## Roxie000 (Oct 16, 2021)

do steroids give you more energy? just curious .... cause I know someone who is 10 years older than me and shes always hyper .. while im not...


----------



## TomJ (Oct 16, 2021)

Roxie000 said:


> do steroids give you more energy? just curious .... cause I know someone who is 10 years older than me and shes always hyper .. while im not...


... what? 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2021)

This thread been bumped 4 times years apart


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 16, 2021)

No.  Food gives you more energy.


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> No.  Food gives you more energy.


Cocaine too. Anecdotal evidence though. 😁


----------

